

NSA Panel Member Recommends Increased Data Collection - teamgb
http://www.nationaljournal.com/defense/nsa-panel-member-recommends-increased-data-collection-20131222

======
natch
Instead of keeping blindly fixated on just terrorism, I would like to see them
work to prevent the next global financial crisis by gathering and analyzing
metadata from financial terrorists like the big banking insiders who
orchestrate crises and cash out from them.

At the top of the list, we can start with examining the metadata of NSA
employees and their family members and contacts. Who cashed out, with what
insider information, and who at the NSA are they connected to who had access
to this information?

NSA, how about you turn this information over to the SEC so they can
investigate whether you are involved in financial terrorism? It's just
metadata.

